# Pair of BIG brown balls!



## Trithor (Aug 11, 2013)

We normally find them after the first Spring rains, these are a bit early.
This picture shows them in hand for size reference, and the second puts them in context. Anyone guess what they are?


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Clark (Aug 11, 2013)

Canon balls.

Couroupita guianensis


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2013)

Very interesting!!!
The flowers of the tree are so beautiful!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 11, 2013)

Beatle balls?


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2013)

Dung beetle balls?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> Dung beetle balls?


ditto.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 11, 2013)

Hollowed out elephant turds?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 11, 2013)

Trithor said:


>



Unhand me! Ouch! :evil:


----------



## chrismende (Aug 12, 2013)

Got me!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 12, 2013)

NYEric said:


> ditto.



Dung beetle egg case! Phweeyu!

Ramon


----------



## Trithor (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, obviously too easy a question. These are the hardened outer case of dung beetle balls. The dung ball was housed in the smooth interior. As the first rains arrive and the larvae consume the dung ball which they were laid in, they are targeted by Honey Badgers and Brown Hyena. They are dug up, broken open and all the larvae licked out. Favourite Badger snack! In the second picture it is plain to see the disturbed dug up ground around the balls.
In the following picture you can just make out a print of a brown hyena on top of my shoe print. Sorry that I could not get a crisper print, but we are in the dry season and our August winds have arrived. It is not too unusual to find badger, hyena and leopard prints overlaying your own, as they are quick to investigate where you have been and what you have been doing


Uploaded with ImageShack.com


----------



## Trithor (Aug 12, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Unhand me! Ouch! :evil:



Eric, may I suggest a bit of moisturiser? They are very dry and cracked!:rollhappy:


----------



## Scott Ware (Aug 12, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Eric, may I suggest a bit of moisturiser? They are very dry and cracked!:rollhappy:



Considering all that honey badger action, it's a wonder the situation isn't much worse.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2013)

Fascinating! We would love to see animal photos!!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2013)

Scott Ware said:


> Considering all that honey badger action, it's a wonder the situation isn't much worse.



"..and all the larvae licked out." A short party! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2013)

You live in a fascinating land, Trithor!


----------



## Trithor (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all. I am pleased that I have managed to pique your interest.


----------

